# RockWorks 2008 v:6.9



## هانى شرف الدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

RockWorks 2008 v:6.9









RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.

RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.

In addition to its already impressive collection of existing capabilities, the latest RockWorks version has numerous new features, including an MDB borehole database, an interactive log designer, graphic editing tools, and much more.

RockWorks is extensively used in the following industries:

*
Geotechnical
*
Environmental
*
Mining
*
Petroleum​


http://www.mediafire.com/?ltmduzgtz1d​


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع ما قدمت
وك جيولوجيين استخدمناه كثيراً 
يعطيك الف عافية
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير


----------



## aidsami (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بورك فيك


----------



## مؤيد الاوسي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو اضافة الشرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج rockworks


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## حارث البدراني (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يزيد في علمك


----------



## bemmoussat (8 يناير 2012)

bon logiciel


----------

